
“The Road Ahead” CD by Bill Gates (1995) - partycoder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gRY6331wng
======
partycoder
Some interesting things to see in there, for 1995:

\- "asynchronous TV", similar to modern TV appliances (like Apple TV, Roku,
Fire TV)

\- an internet based encyclopedia

\- mobile maps app (similar to Google Maps)

\- mobile videoconferencing

\- interactive whiteboards

\- a mobile payment app (similar to Apple pay / Google pay)

\- websites with shopping carts

The predictions aimed year 2004 but many of these did not become a mainstream
until 2010+.

